# What music do you listen to while exercising?



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

What music gets you ready for a good work out? I love getting pumped up on rap/hip hop. I just find it gets me gets me motivated much more than my other favourite types of music. I'm not so sure why, because it's not my favourite genre, but I find it works so well.

So, what do you guys and girls listen to for a session? Maybe I could discover more music I like from you all.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Rap, progressive house, trance, and rock. 

All gold everything by Trinidad James lol


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Usually anything trance, or hard drum and bass, dubstep... Something that has real energy and impact


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Industrial, mostly. I've found it has the perfect beat for working out.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't usually listen to any


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

None is the predominant choice; I've reached the point where my internal fire burns brighter than anything music can light and it can be extremely distracting/irritating. Or Ensiferum(keep coming back to this) and mix of all sorts of stuff, mostly metal or similarly fast paced music. Can't have anything slow or moody during workout time, I save it for post workout relaxing.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

A truckload of different Metal and Hardrock. Testament, Sabaton, Iced Earth, Lordi, Bolt Thrower, Amon Amarth, Accept, Ensiferum, Equilibrium, Warlock, Judas Priest, that sort of thing. Also some Hiphop/rap, like Ice Cube, NWA, Dr. Dre, Eminem, Bad Meets Evil, Cypress Hill. I also like stuff that combines the two such as Stuck Mojo and Body Count.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Various electronic genres for cardio; experimental hip-hop, noise rock, and grindcore for weightlifting.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Anything except for techno even though that's mainly the type of music that motivates people to push themselves. To me.. it's just f*cking annoying and only meant to be listened to if you want to like dance in a club.


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

Pantera


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

all kinds of stuff, but it has to have a sprawling range of sounds, be open conceptually and underpinned by a driving rhythm that goes at the same pace as my steps while walking/jogging at different speeds.


----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)

Mostly just a bunch of anime songs.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Ministry or Static-X probably gets me pumped up the most. Or else I have almost 5300 songs my ipod randomly shuffles through.


----------



## Madramelech (May 31, 2013)

DEATH METAL!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dance, trance, techno or electronic


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


> A truckload of different Metal and Hardrock. Testament, Sabaton, Iced Earth, Lordi, Bolt Thrower, Amon Amarth, Accept, *Ensiferum*, Equilibrium, Warlock, Judas Priest, that sort of thing. Also some Hiphop/rap, like Ice Cube, NWA, Dr. Dre, Eminem, Bad Meets Evil, Cypress Hill. I also like stuff that combines the two such as Stuck Mojo and Body Count.


Mortal Kombat Soundtrack, My Nine Inch Nails, got my Alien Ant farm, ACDC, Three Days Grace, Sabaton (for strength training this is a must), and Green Day, more but I am too damn tired to think.
I Havn't updated my nano in ohh..4 years so most of the music I listen to now is not on my ipod..

The bolded one if I could afford their albums that would be my speed cycling band, at home for cardio kickboxing Ensiferum owns all.
I use youtube for alot of music because Itunes is a pain in the but and costs too much.

Eluveitie for night biking, can't explain why but it makes time pass really fast and before I know it 3 hours are gone
And now I got Inis Mona stuck in my head :clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

When I used weight lift, I would listen to hard rock and metal. Pretty much anything that made me angry and want to lift heavy stuff lol.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

i use this for my wistful can and pebble kicking workout.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Letmebe said:


> Mortal Kombat Soundtrack, My Nine Inch Nails, got my Alien Ant farm, ACDC, Three Days Grace, Sabaton (for strength training this is a must), and Green Day, more but I am too damn tired to think.
> I Havn't updated my nano in ohh..4 years so most of the music I listen to now is not on my ipod..
> 
> The bolded one if I could afford their albums that would be my speed cycling band, at home for cardio kickboxing Ensiferum owns all.
> ...


Mortal Kombat soundtrack? You know, I once heard this really weird cd, which I thought was the MK soundtrack because it was called Mortal Kombat the Album, but it turned out to be some weird trance/techno-ish stuff with super cheesy lyrics that mentioned random things about MK characters and stuff. Still makes me cringe when thinking about it. You're not talking about that one I guess? :b Also, if you really want those Ensiferum cds and really don't have the money, there's always the internet.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

Dying Fetus is great to listen to while working out


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

and Belakor for running/jogging


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Letmebe said:


> Mortal Kombat Soundtrack, My Nine Inch Nails, got my Alien Ant farm, ACDC, Three Days Grace, Sabaton (for strength training this is a must), and Green Day, more but I am too damn tired to think.
> I Havn't updated my nano in ohh..4 years so most of the music I listen to now is not on my ipod..
> 
> The bolded one if I could afford their albums that would be my speed cycling band, at home for cardio kickboxing Ensiferum owns all.
> ...







:clap


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


> Mortal Kombat soundtrack? You know, I once heard this really weird cd, which I thought was the MK soundtrack because it was called Mortal Kombat the Album, but it turned out to be some weird trance/techno-ish stuff with super cheesy lyrics that mentioned random things about MK characters and stuff. Still makes me cringe when thinking about it. You're not talking about that one I guess? :b Also, if you really want those Ensiferum cds and really don't have the money, there's always the internet.


Actually there is a better version of it which is actually the theme music created for the characters, and I just listen to the ohh 15 versions of the theme song I have. It is so addicting, there is a instrumental only version on my itunes..
Yeah the internet, or possibly the library where you get cd's for free after asking if they will order them.
That's how I got my eluveitie without paying a cent, I should check again to see if they have ensiferum now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

scooby said:


> What music gets you ready for a good work out? * I love getting pumped up on rap/hip hop. *I just find it gets me gets me motivated much more than my other favourite types of music. I'm not so sure why, because it's not my favourite genre, but I find it works so well.
> 
> So, what do you guys and girls listen to for a session? Maybe I could discover more music I like from you all.


Oh hell yeah dude. I got to have my music. I cant wait to get back my computers sound working again its torture being without music..


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Oh hell yeah dude. I got to have my music. I cant wait to get back my computers sound working again its torture being without music..












rap? hip hop? you know you're all about xtina.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

That new stuff on the radio sound's pretty good. Burno mar's treasures radioactive dragon takeback the night.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Letmebe said:


> Mortal Kombat Soundtrack


This

Personally, I don't listen to anything anymore. I find that I don't maintain good form while lifting or doing cardio if I'm also listening to music. After a while of no music, you kind of get into a nice rhythm with your own breathe, and it's motivating but also relaxing to concentrate on your workout.


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

Hip Hop or Heavy Rock. Has to have a good beat and a message that makes me want to work out. I'm so lame that I will listen to things like, "Eye Of The Tiger" and "Final Countdown," :b


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Mostly hard rock, post-grunge, nu-metal, or synthpop. Honestly, I'll listen to practically anything. Sometimes swing/big band or even classical music if I'm feeling it. I really like soundtracks, too, especially X-Men: First Class and Modern Warfare 2. I'm guilty of occasionally enjoying irritating pop/dance hits. :s

I like this thread.  Some neat stuff to liven up my stale running playlist!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Letmebe said:


> Actually there is a better version of it which is actually the theme music created for the characters, and I just listen to the ohh 15 versions of the theme song I have. It is so addicting, there is a instrumental only version on my itunes..
> Yeah the internet, or possibly the library where you get cd's for free after asking if they will order them.
> That's how I got my eluveitie without paying a cent, I should check again to see if they have ensiferum now.


15 versions you say? You must be a real MK fan. :lol Your library is awesome if they give you free cds. If I'd inquire about something like that here, they'd either laugh in my face or tell me to go to a music store and buy it there. Btw, if you like Eluveitie, Ensiferum and other Folk/Pagan Metal bands, you might like Arkona. It's a Russian band with a female vocalist. Think Arch Enemy, but Folky.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


> 15 versions you say? You must be a real MK fan. :lol Your library is awesome if they give you free cds. If I'd inquire about something like that here, they'd either laugh in my face or tell me to go to a music store and buy it there. Btw, if you like Eluveitie, Ensiferum and other Folk/Pagan Metal bands, you might like Arkona. It's a Russian band with a female vocalist. Think Arch Enemy, but Folky.


I guess my library is awesome I just took itfor granted (they had to order my eluvietie cd from a different libary I might add), I will look into Arkona what would you say is best to do exercise wise while listening to them?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Letmebe said:


> I guess my library is awesome I just took itfor granted (they had to order my eluvietie cd from a different libary I might add), I will look into Arkona what would you say is best to do exercise wise while listening to them?


I'd definitely check out the Goi, Rode, Goi album. The title track, Yarilo, Nevidal and Na Moyey Zemla (In My Land) are all good tracks (well, in my opinion, you'll obviously have to judge that for yourself ). I especially like the latter track because a) It's pretty long and b) it features the Dutch band Heidevolk and several other Folk Metal bands from elsewhere. Also, probs for lifting. More women should do that when they hit the gym, instead of just running on a treadmill.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Any kind of metal, the same as what I listen to any other time. It works good on the treadmill for running fast


----------



## Sky High (Aug 26, 2013)

Usually some trance or any kind of hip-hop where the rapper is going on about how he's either going to become the boss or already is


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Sky High said:


> any kind of hip-hop where the rapper is going on about how he's either going to become the boss or already is


That's what I'm talking about. Never used to really dig hip hop till I started working out. Then I noticed it makes you feel like a badass.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't exercise.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

Pop Punk when I'm jogging usually, or sometimes, Emo. I kinda figured there would be more Emo fans on a site like this.


----------



## RosettaWood (Aug 22, 2013)

I prefer, pop, rock and hip-hop. I usually listen to these when doing jogging. I get more motivated with the beats which coordinates with the jog of my feet.
-Rosetta


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

When squatting or deadlifting i prefer silence because it is no fun and you have to be concentrated. But i find uplifting Tech House. Metal or Hard Rock is great too but i don't like it without weights so i rarely listen to it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't listen to music while exercising, I just like to focus on the workout. Idk, I'm weird.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*Chill, melodic, trap, dub, some upbeat EDM*

Never rock or hard music. I just can't. It increases my anxiety. Music that chills me a bit helps me focus and pace.






Being a pain to post the YouTube vid.


----------



## bobbythegr8 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hip hop and EDM


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

been listening to indie dance playlists.... but sometime i feel its a distraction when im counting for reps... so sometimes i listen to nothing. music makes the exercises pass faster tho. 
Monstercat has good playlists.


----------



## The Wolf (Aug 14, 2014)

This






and this


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Well if I'm going for a run then I'll listen to some trance, especially vintage Tiesto or Paul Van Dyk 0

If I'm working out I'll put on some 90's hard rock or industrial


----------



## weeKenDsx (Jan 6, 2016)

scorch428 said:


> Pop Punk when I'm jogging usually, or sometimes, Emo. I kinda figured there would be more Emo fans on a site like this.


What kind of emo do you refer to ? I love to listen to old emotive hardcore like Rites of Spring and Indian Summer . I used to love to train to pop punk but I don´t get angry enough anymore ..


----------



## weeKenDsx (Jan 6, 2016)

Hardcore , Beatdown , Slam .... Sometimes punk as well . But I prefer loud,slow and brutal music since weight lifting is pretty much the same . A set only lasts about 45s and this kind of music is just perfect for this . I´ll give you some examples :


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I can't listen to music while exercising, I just like to focus on the workout. Idk, I'm weird.


It used to be that way for me too. But now I love hearing nothing but blazing music and clashing weights.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

lately, carl cox. the best god damn dj in the whole entire universe.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Lately I've been listening to Wax Tailor. But generally trip hop, downtempo, something of that variety. Every once in a while I'll mix it up and listen to some Pantera or something.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

up tempo trance and metal


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Anything w/ a good beat. Sometimes no music; that's usually when I'm not feeling the workout & I've to focus 100% on just getting it done


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I usually like light relaxing music. I find it makes working out more motivating. But sometimes i listen to other things for fun.

These days it was

Beethoven

Kwang ho

And Shakira


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Crystal Method and Rage Against the Machine have always been a regular stable on my exercise playlist.


----------

